# List of hydraulic brake kits sorted by cost low to high



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Maybe this belongs in the brake section, but beginners with mechanical brakes should know that it doesn't cost much at all to upgrade to hydraulics. Personally, I crash about 95% less with hydraulics so it's been a huge blessing to have them on my bikes. 

All below as far as I can see include the whole kit of front and rear pads, brake levers, brake lines and are pre-bled (let us know if any of these are not pre-bled, lack pads, etc.) BTW some come with rotors and some don't, but it's not hard to buy rotors separately. Feel free to add hydraulic brake sets that were for some reason not included below. These only include front and back brakes; there are other products that you purchase the front and back separately, not included below. That's why you don't see Shimano XTR, any Hayes products, etc. Pricing of course may vary between websites and over time. I rounded the prices up to the whole dollar.


SHIMANO M315 Hydraulic Disc Brake Set Front 800mm and Rear 1400mm - Euro Model $46

ZOOM Hydraulic Bicycle Front / Rear Disc Brake Set MTB Mountain Bike Oil Disc Braking Rotor Levers $54

SHIMANO M315 Hydraulic Disc Brake Set Front 800mm and Rear 1400mm - US Model Customized by JGbike $59

Tektro Draco Hydraulic Disc Brakeset + 160mm Rotors 750/1400 MTB Bike $70

Shimano BR-BL-M355 Hydraulic Disc Bike Bicycle Brake Set Front & Rear $86

Shimano Acera BR-M395 BL-M396 Hydraulic Disc Brake Set Front & Rear for MTB Bike - Black $90

Shimano BL-M396 BR-M395 Hydraulic Disc Brake Set Front 750mm & Rear 1300mm $99

SHIMANO BR-M446 BL-M445 Hydraulic Brake Set Front and Rear Black $100

Formula C1 MTB Bike Hydraulic Disc Brakeset 850/1450mm + 180/160mm Rotors $100

SRAM / Avid Elixir 5 Hydraulic MTB Bike Disc Brake + 180mm Rotor 750mm $100

Tektro Auriga Comp Rear 160mm Hydraulic Disc Brake Black with Silver/Black Brake Lever $102 (this may be the same one as below for $109)

TEKTRO Mountain Bike Front&Rear Hydraulic Disc Brake 160mm Black $109

SHIMANO SLX BR-M7000 Hydraulic Brake Kit Set Disc Brake - EU Model $130

Shimano SLX M7000 Hydraulic Disk Brake MTB Front & Rear Set 1000mm/1600mm ice tech Customized by JGbike $160

Shimano Deore XT M8000 Hydraulic Disk Brake MTB Front & Rear Set 1000mm/1600mm ice tech Customized by JGbike $190

SRAM Elixir Trail 9 Hydraulic Disc MTB Bike Brakeset 800/1350 + 180/200mm Rotors $230

Shimano Saint Mountain Bicycle Hydraulic Disc Brake - BR-M820 $373


----------



## Dan77 (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks for putting this together. I'm piecing together a bike and brakes are high on my list....


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

So random - sorted by whatever price you found, which for several isn't the cheapest. Some of those brakes I just wouldn't recommend since there are better alternatives for the same money. For a list for new folks it'll just lead to more confusion.

And no links or at least the location/site you found the price?

Easy solution for cheap and reliable:


Go to Jenson USA.
Add front/rear M6000 (new Deore) for $63 ($126 total) per wheel. Or if really on the cheap M396 for $32 per wheel ($64 total). Free ship over $50.
Install.
Ride.

Bonus for getting discount using AJ during the purchase, but not required.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I appreciate the effort, but a list like this needs a common denomenator like MSRP or prices from the same retailer.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> I appreciate the effort, but a list like this needs a common denomenator like MSRP or prices from the same retailer.


And, well, since it's now 2 weeks old, none of those prices are going to be any good anymore.

There's an entire forum here dedicated to finding deals. No single thread is ever going to be any good for any substantial amount of time for an entire category of products. Prices are time sensitive in the short term. Plus, new products or new versions of products are introduced with some regularity, which means older stuff gets discontinued.

Best to just look/post here for each specific product.

Where are the Best Deals? - Mtbr.com


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

What would be ideal (and a royal pain to keep updated) would be a database/excel sheet with current prices from all the reliable sellers. The amount of work that would take would easily be a full time job and then some. I can get started right away at $35/hour if there's enough interest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

noapathy said:


> What would be ideal (and a royal pain to keep updated) would be a database/excel sheet with current prices from all the reliable sellers. The amount of work that would take would easily be a full time job and then some. I can get started right away at $35/hour if there's enough interest. :thumbsup:


what you need is to hire a programmer to develop a bot to crawl the reputable online dealers and automatically update pricing. of course, since that requires hiring a subcontractor, your rates should probably reflect that. $60/hr minimum?


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Pro tip: Don't buy used SRAM/Avid brakes period especially for hoit climates. Or how about we just don't buy them period?

Tip #2: Here is how I always buy mt8000 XT brakes. I wait for them to go on sale at performance then I go into performance since they do a lunch hour special on Tuesdays. I can get a set of XT brakes for under 150 bucks.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Harold said:


> what you need is to hire a programmer to develop a bot to crawl the reputable online dealers and automatically update pricing. of course, since that requires hiring a subcontractor, your rates should probably reflect that. $60/hr minimum?


They have developed this. Its calls a "Search engine." it even works on your cellular phone!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

FJSnoozer said:


> They have developed this. Its calls a "Search engine." it even works on your cellular phone!


Ssshhhhhhh

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

FJSnoozer said:


> Pro tip: Don't buy used SRAM/Avid brakes period especially for hoit climates. Or how about we just don't buy them period?
> 
> Tip #2: Here is how I always buy mt8000 XT brakes. I wait for them to go on sale at performance then I go into performance since they do a lunch hour special on Tuesdays. I can get a set of XT brakes for under 150 bucks.


Naw, how about only SRAM or HOPE brakes and ditch the Shimano, IMO. Once you get the the older brakes that had the heat issue fixed, they destroy Shimano on performance and I am a Shimano guy. Run XTR except the brakes, now have SRAM Level Ultimates and they are best brake ever had.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

LargeMan said:


> Naw, how about only SRAM or HOPE brakes and ditch the Shimano, IMO. Once you get the the older brakes that had the heat issue fixed, they destroy Shimano on performance and I am a Shimano guy. Run XTR except the brakes, now have SRAM Level Ultimates and they are best brake ever had.


Wrong.

You can't rectify heat in Southern states. SRAM can't engineer a brake that works properly period.

Although There will always be someone who likes their SRAMs. For each of those, there are 10 who have dealt with one of the many fabulous issues SRAM couldn't fix such as. 1. Years of chasing harmonic turkey gobble. 2. Random seizing upon thermal expansion, at times so bad you have to remove the brake from the bike to get home.

There is a reason they have to constantly rebrand to escape the stigma of a previous terrible product.

We all know "Hope' are great" but they have no place in a budget brake thread discussion.

I don't need fantastic modulation, I need something that can slow me down with 1 finger and hold 200 pounds on a 40 degree angle until I let off. The way I ride, I need something that can lock the rear in a hurry. I'm not dragging brakes because that is a slow an inefficient way to ride. I'm looking forward to the new shimano 4 piston.

Those Germans make one hell of a drivetrain. They are far ahead of Shimano, and I suspect shimano will need to finally license XD (another superior design).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Harold said:


> Ssshhhhhhh


I know a web programmer, but what's this cell foam stuff and how can I find bike parts with one?



FJSnoozer said:


> ...blah blah blah...


SRAM vs Shimano, yeah, heard all that before. Snooze is approprate for your name in this case. :lol:


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

:lol:

Just don't want anyone to spend their year's savings on a dogshit product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan77 (Dec 25, 2017)

Ok so I decided to go with new instead of used brakes and already placed an order. I'll see how this build goes in the next few weeks. 

Shimano Deore BR-M6000 Disc Brake set 

Two pairs of Shimano J02A Resin Disc Brake Pads 

Two Shimano RT66 6-BOLT Disc Brake Rotor 160mm


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Is it too late for you to change your list by buying a 180MM disc for the front instead of the 160?


----------



## Dan77 (Dec 25, 2017)

milliesand said:


> Is it too late for you to change your list by buying a 180MM disc for the front instead of the 160?


Yes it's too late unless I do a return.


----------



## nitingoel (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi ... Did this combination work ..... J02A does not seem to fit M6000



Dan77 said:


> Ok so I decided to go with new instead of used brakes and already placed an order. I'll see how this build goes in the next few weeks.
> 
> Shimano Deore BR-M6000 Disc Brake set
> 
> ...


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

nitingoel said:


> Hi ... Did this combination work ..... J02A does not seem to fit M6000


M6000 not listed on the package:


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

nitingoel said:


> Hi ... Did this combination work ..... J02A does not seem to fit M6000


J02A is listed as a standard pad for the BR-M6000.

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/product/component/deore-m6000/BR-M6000.html

http://productinfo.shimano.com/#/spec/3.0/MTB/Brake%20(Hydraulic%20disc%20brake)



phlegm said:


> M6000 not listed on the package


Package was probably made before the BR-M6000 was released, it doesn't mention the BR-M8000 or BR-M7000 which also lists this as a standard pad.

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/product/component/deorext-m8000/BR-M8000.html

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/product/component/slx-m7000/BR-M7000.html


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

cobba said:


> J02A is listed as a standard pad for the BR-M6000.
> 
> https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/product/component/deore-m6000/BR-M6000.html
> 
> ...


Curious why the poster can't make it fit. (?)


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

phlegm said:


> Curious why the poster can't make it fit. (?)


I think we'll need to have to see more info, first time poster with no details about the fitment problem.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

phlegm said:


> Curious why the poster can't make it fit. (?)


You guys are more than welcome to populate this thread with all kinds of hydraulic brakes. I give you formal permission to 'make it fit' lol.

So far I think by far the best bang for the buck is what I have on one of my bikes: $90 SLX/XT front, $63 Deore M615 rear. That's a pretty decent combination for around $150. And now that my bike is 56 lbs, I need decent brakes. I'm still convalescing for 10 days after getting finger blisters from a super steep gravel slide down a 1000 ft mountain a few weeks ago. Took last week off to heal my hands from grabbing the brakes so hard on the way down. Put 180mm Ice Tech on the back and will do the front later.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

mack_turtle said:


> I appreciate the effort, but a list like this needs a common denomenator like MSRP or prices from the same retailer.


Amazon has the cheapest prices 95% of the time, unless you trust crap like Ali Express.

Any other questions/criticisms?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, now that this thread is nine months old, it's utterly out of date. It might be useful if you develop a table and host it someplace and keep updating it.

Like a I said, find a common denominator like MSRP or the same retailer and the information might be useful. Those prices, availability, and new models change all the time as well.

Not sure you came back after such a long period of time to respond. Really random.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

mack_turtle said:


> Yes, now that this thread is nine months old, it's utterly out of date. It might be useful if you develop a table and host it someplace and keep updating it.
> 
> Like a I said, find a common denominator like MSRP or the same retailer and the information might be useful. Those prices, availability, and new models change all the time as well.
> 
> Not sure you came back after such a long period of time to respond. Really random.


Sorry that I don't babysit all of my posts all the time lol. BTW did you know that on Amazon, the manufacturer can and does sell directly to the customer? If it's a Shimano brake kit, it often says that the seller is "Shimano". Most of the prices are identical on Amazon to the manufacturer's website, or at least within 5%. So it's a bit pointless to split hairs listing all of the pricing of one product between, for example, $150 and 155. I hope you are understanding of that 'imperfection' in price analysis. Unless of course you are a perfectionist, then no amount of explanation will help.

This is a 2018 useful hydraulic brake link; you can multiply the British pound by 1.29 to get USD:

https://enduro-mtb.com/en/best-mtb-disc-brake-can-buy/

Brake Price*	Weight** Breaking Torque 30-15 km/h 45-0 km/h

Formula Cura	€ 124	466 g	74.3 Nm 1.7 s	8.0 s

Hope T3 E4	€ 215	488 g	73.1 Nm 2.8 s	9.8 s

Hope T3 V4	€ 235	490 g	74.8 Nm 3.3 s	12.7 s

Magura MT5	€ 111	470 g	90.1 Nm 1.7 s	10.4 s

Magura MT7	€ 219	488 g	99.3 Nm 1.6 s	5.2

Magura MT 
Trail Carbon	€ 579 (set) 429 g	101.2/89.2 Nm 2.5/2.9s 9.6/10.8 s

Magura MT 
Trail Sport	€ 219 (set)	458 g	85.1/68.1 Nm 1.8/2.3 s	7.6/9.8 s

Shimano Deore	€ 73 548 g 69.9 Nm 3.0 s	9.6 s

Shimano Saint	€ 237	594 g	83 Nm 1.4 s	8.8 s

Shimano XT	€ 146	528 g	78.4 Nm 3.4 s	9.3 s

Shimano Zee	€ 157	576 g	75.2 Nm 1.7 s	12.0 s

SRAM Code R	€ 170	514 g	69.2 Nm 3.1 s	11.9 s

SRAM Code RSC	€ 270	566 g	70.6 Nm 2.4 s	8.5

SRAM Guide T	€ 117	546 g	55.1 Nm 3.4 s	10.2 s

SRAM Guide 
Ultimate € 301 446 g	71.7 Nm 3.1 s	12.2 s

SRAM Level 
Ultimate € 310 352 g 62.1 Nm 2.8 s	9.7 s

Trickstuff 
Direttissima € 375 388 g	114.7 Nm 1.1 s	6.2

TRP G-Spec 
Quadiem € 219 574 g	55.0 Nm 3.9 s	10.5 s

*per brake (exept Magura´s MT Trail which have different calipers for front and rear and thereforeonly come as a set
**front + rear, w/o rotors


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

FJSnoozer said:


> Wrong.
> 
> You can't rectify heat in Southern states. SRAM can't engineer a brake that works properly period.
> 
> ...


ZEEs work well with my 210lb butt.


----------

